# American Horror Story themed dream town (UPDATE!)



## Athelwyn (May 11, 2016)

I began work on my American Horror Story dream town on my birthday in October, and it's ready at last! Please consider dreaming of it--I'd love to hear (and/or see) what you think! 
*NEW DA: 5D00-003E-4CF3* (Updated for Welcome Amiibo)

AHS is based on the first four seasons of American Horror Story. Fiona (of "Coven") is the mayor, and the residents are Violet (of "Murder House"), Lana (of "Asylum"), and Pepper (of "Freak Show"...and "Asylum"). Even the villagers are themed after characters in the series! There are three costumes to choose from, and a bunch of treats.

The town is fully themed--the interiors are representative of locations from the show. The landscaping is meant to look like a well-manicured suburb--a pretty exterior to hide the evil going on behind closed doors. It's also not a typical horror town (no Aika Village clone here).

Even if you've never watched AHS, I would still truly appreciate a visit and feedback!


----------



## Kohaku-san (May 11, 2016)

bump


----------



## AkaneDeath (May 11, 2016)

That looks cool! I'll have to drop by!


----------



## Athelwyn (May 11, 2016)

Thank you, AkaneDeath! I hope you enjoy your visit. 

Anyone else?


----------



## Shylime (May 11, 2016)

Ohhh that's awesome! I love AHS I'll pay it a visit right away!


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 11, 2016)

IL pay a visit later


----------



## bubblemilktea (May 11, 2016)

This is so awesome!! I think I'll definitely visit the dream town.


----------



## N a t (May 11, 2016)

Omg yes, and I love this show so much.


----------



## Honeycomb (May 12, 2016)

Great work!  will visit later


----------



## Athelwyn (May 12, 2016)

Bone Baby said:


> Omg yes, and I love this show so much.



Aaah, it's the best, isn't it? Do you have a favorite season? Mine is 2 (Asylum) followed by 3 (Coven). 
I hope you enjoy your dream visit!

That goes for everyone else, too--I hope you enjoy your dream of AHS. I'd love to know if you did!


----------



## stitchmaker (May 14, 2016)

Dreamt your town and loved it.  The circus player was inside the house and scared me.   Well done.
The outfits that you picked for different sections were perfect.  I loved the little hat and dress.  Jessica is my favorite actress and love the pictures, stain glass and the suitcase.  I need to see what I can do with the suitcase.

Will dream Goblin next.


----------



## Kanade Kitty (May 14, 2016)

this is such a unique idea... and clever! can't wait to visit after i've built the dream suite.


----------



## VanillaChase (May 14, 2016)

This is so cool omg. I love AHS and can't wait to visit.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (May 14, 2016)

OMG. I'm so excited. I loved AHS. I watched all the seasons just recently.  I'm gonna visit right now.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (May 14, 2016)

First off. The town is beautiful. I love the costumes you left out. I'm wearing the side show costume.

Pepper's house- Great job making the character. She's perfect. Fantasic job on the entire house. The left and right rooms are awesome.The patterns you made are great. Loved it.

Violet's house- I love the For Sale sign. OMG, the basement. I love it. The twins look so creepy. Violet's room is very well done. The maid with the eye patch is great. Lol. The maniquin in the kitchen. You are so clever. 

Fiona's house- Once again, great job on the character. The main room is perfect. Love the picture of Fiona. Nice job on the attic. My favorite room is the basement. Great house.

Lana's house-  Asylum was my favorite, and also the creepiest ( in my opinion). You've done a fantastic job creating this house. 

I had so much fun in your town. The patterns, face standees, flowers, clothes, flag, and paths are so well done. The houses and characters were just perfect. Great job on creating another brilliant town.  Thanks so much for sharing. This is one of my all time fave towns, and I'll be visiting again soon.


----------



## Athelwyn (May 17, 2016)

stitchmaker said:


> Dreamt your town and loved it.  The circus player was inside the house and scared me.   Well done.
> The outfits that you picked for different sections were perfect.  I loved the little hat and dress.  Jessica is my favorite actress and love the pictures, stain glass and the suitcase.  I need to see what I can do with the suitcase.
> 
> Will dream Goblin next.



Thank you so much for your visit and your feedback! I'm glad you enjoyed AHS. Jessica is my favorite actress, too--so cool to find another big fan! I hope you enjoy (or have enjoyed) your visit to Goblin as well.


----------



## r00st3r3 (May 17, 2016)

Will have to check this one out later.


----------



## Athelwyn (May 17, 2016)

TheGreatBrain said:


> First off. The town is beautiful. I love the costumes you left out. I'm wearing the side show costume.
> 
> Pepper's house- Great job making the character. She's perfect. Fantasic job on the entire house. The left and right rooms are awesome.The patterns you made are great. Loved it.
> 
> ...



Oh, wow, thank you so much for such detailed and kind feedback!  (I've just gotten back from a mini vacation, hence my replying so late.) I love hearing what specific things someone enjoys, or what stands out to them. I'm so glad you enjoyed your visit to AHS, which means even more since I've been to all of your towns and they are among my own favorites (I really can't choose one, though maybe Critters, since I have a huge soft spot for Smokey the Bear and his awesome house, and I loved the frog party, diner, and bingo so much...and the bee's honey cake cafe.) Thank you again for your visit!


----------



## tolisamarie (May 17, 2016)

OMG Athelwyn!!! Once again you have outdone yourself. I visited your new AHS town last night and spent at least half an hour checking out your theme houses. You are unbelievably creative!!!

I especially love all the paintings - I didn't think any of the photo-to-QR code generators could look so realistic. I'm so impressed!


----------



## Athelwyn (May 17, 2016)

tolisamarie said:


> OMG Athelwyn!!! Once again you have outdone yourself. I visited your new AHS town last night and spent at least half an hour checking out your theme houses. You are unbelievably creative!!!
> 
> I especially love all the paintings - I didn't think any of the photo-to-QR code generators could look so realistic. I'm so impressed!



Thank you so very much!  I'm really glad you enjoyed your dream of AHS. (I'm glad you like the portraits, too. For Anna Leigh's portrait, there was no suitable image of that portrait online, so I had to find the scene and screen cap it and _then_ use the generator, haha!) Thank you for your kind comments!


----------



## meelzxo (Dec 22, 2016)

Oh that's cool! I'm coming for a visit  I love AHS! Coven is my favourite season


----------



## papyrus (Dec 22, 2016)

amazing! I can't wait to check it out


----------



## meelzxo (Dec 22, 2016)

meelzxo said:


> Oh that's cool! I'm coming for a visit  I love AHS! Coven is my favourite season



Is the dream address still valid?


----------



## petaI (Dec 22, 2016)

THIS IS SO COOL I LOVE THIS

- - - Post Merge - - -

wow i was so excited to visit until i realized this was an old address.. -_-


----------



## Athelwyn (Dec 24, 2016)

Hi, everyone! Thank you so much for bumping/showing interest in my AHS town! 

I will be updating with a new dream address ASAP!

What has happened with my towns (including AHS and Goblin, my "Labryinth" themed town) is that I want to make town tour videos of them before I attempt to update to Welcome Amiibo. It is possible that AHS will corrupt during its update, so I want to have video footage of it and my other towns in case anything happens to them! I have a capture card, but haven't figured out how to record voiceover and game audio at the same time. Once I figure this out, I'll update the town(s) and share the new dream addresses.

I'd also made a few improvements to AHS, so if you'd ever visited the old DA, you'll see some new things when I update!


----------



## planetvirgo (Dec 24, 2016)

Holy wow, I don't think I've ever seen any town like this. I'll definitely have to check it out later!


----------



## Athelwyn (Feb 6, 2017)

I am bumping this, rather than starting a new thread, because there was interest recently, and...

*AHS has a new dream address! 5D00-003E-4CF3*

I have left some rooms the same as before, and others have been enhanced with WA items. One room in Fiona's house is completely different.

I will add it to the official dream address thread later, once I have some screenshots picked out to add there.

I hope you dream of AHS!


----------



## watercolorwish (Feb 6, 2017)

ill have to go on a dream suite binge next weekend  this will be on the list!


----------



## Weiland (Feb 6, 2017)

Visiting straight away my friend.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 6, 2017)

I'll have to revisit, I visited before the update and loved it!


----------



## Athelwyn (Feb 6, 2017)

Bump 
Thank you to everyone who has visited, or will visit!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 9, 2017)

So amazing. I love all the details and outfits. Can't believe you had enough space for all these custom designs!  It's funny I'm watching Labyrinth while visiting AHS(and yes I've been to Goblin a D it's amazing too) keep up the amazing work

PS I totally want a nipple lamp! XD


----------



## Athelwyn (Feb 9, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> So amazing. I love all the details and outfits. Can't believe you had enough space for all these custom designs!  It's funny I'm watching Labyrinth while visiting AHS(and yes I've been to Goblin a D it's amazing too) keep up the amazing work
> 
> PS I totally want a nipple lamp! XD



Thank you _so_ much for visiting and commenting (and for having visited Gobin in the past, too--I should have its new DA up within the next few days)! I also applaud your taste in movies. 

HAHA! Yes, the nipple lamps...a French person (two, actually) made a YouTube video of the old dream of AHS, and although I couldn't make out what they were saying, I know one of them laughed at the lamp. 

Would you believe that I have a few blank pattern slots left over? It's partly because the path itself only takes up four slots, but I'm still surprised. I'm trying to think of what else I can make.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Feb 9, 2017)

I think I spent an hour exploring. Lol.

The houses are amazing. The town is beautiful. I loved everything, and the new update items  were used perfectly. The secret beach is AWESOME. Just WOW!!!!!

I look forward to visiting Goblin when it's updated.


----------



## MorningStar (Feb 9, 2017)

You are a frickin' genius and your dream town is flawless.


----------



## NicoShaytan (Feb 10, 2017)

This is my favorite dream town so far. Full stop. I LOVED the outfits laid about, and being reminded of Papa Legba was nice. The witch one was fun, and I went with that until I found the circus outfit. Which is the best.

My favorite house was MURDER HOUSSSSE, which is my favorite season. Tate in the leather suit? In the kitchen? Nice touch. All it needed was a fire poker. (Super loved the puppy too. If only there was a tomato...) Violet's room was perfect. It made me miss them both. I like how you customized the sloppy set with the skull shirt. I noticed the medicine by the bathtub--the drowned nurses? 

And the piggy... When it flipped, I screamed. Me and my friend both. Nice melding of two different murders. Heeere, piggy piggy piggy... I would have liked to see a tape deck in the psychiatrist room, but I was extremely pleased to find Lana's tape recorder buried on the beach. I didn't enjoy asylum much, but I really liked that house, too. The oni mask on the nun was a great touch, and the entire house was super off-putting. The doctor's room was perhaps the best. He was such a creep and I think what he did to people made me cry. The bath room seemed a bit odd... I don't think I got the reference. But the Eden forest outside, complete with a perfect apple and a bunch of skeletons? Nice. I had forgotten about that monster. Also, when we were chopping down trees, a lucky frog fell out of one. Asylum is my least favorite season, but that house is my third favorite. 

Fiona's house was AWESOME and may be my second favorite. (I also loved Coven second best.) Cordelia's room was inspired. The other witch directors' portraits are beautifully well done, and the carpet below the last director, before Fiona? Great touch. And...is that a plate of melon balls? My god. Oh god. Oh wow. 

A-anyway. Suffice to say, the voodoo lady's room was great. The zodiac snake was perfect. The butler's room...honestly had me on edge. Having the skeleton next to the chest was great. The reference to the axe murderer guy was great, I loved that storyline. The portrait--is that Fiona and her lover?

My least favorite house was the freak show one. It felt a little...uninspired. The marriage room was cute--I had forgotten that happened--and the skeleton in the closet? Nice. I think my favorite room was the leading lady's. Her prosthetic legs next to the bed, as stocking? Pretty clever. And the camera and TV were a nice reminder as to how she got them. I didn't even know the phonograph could be customized like that--I might try it. The main room has a good set up, but it feels unfinished. I'm not sure how you could do it, but it just...needs a stage. Maybe more ropes just beyond the chairs to give the performance area a border, give the illusion of it being a separate space? I liked that strange small person doll as one of the performers though--I figure it's the woman who you could hold in one arm?

I would have liked to see a room that displayed all the dead "freaks" and their body parts--Murphy's test tube would do great in a room like that. The clown's picnic set-up was nice, but it wasn't all that unsettling. I'm not sure if it's that rich kid or the clown, which is good because...two ****ed up murderers who were pretty terrible. But I think this room might do better as that test tube room or, even better, the rich kid's room for the twins. Princess set, everything overly sweet and "perfect", with that clown mannequin in there? Now THAT'S unsettling. I'm loving the skeleton and the Santa bag, though. Bodies! Yay!

All the characters were well made, too. Violet looked just like Violet. Her black sun hat? Perfect. (Still laughing about the cupcake you put in the kitchen.) Pepper looks amazing too, and the things you had them say? Shivering. "You ARE the darkness." Yikes, Violet, I know I roleplay Tate on the Internet but how did YOU know???

I've been in this town for the past two hours--one to explore and enjoy it, and one to review it as I wrote this. It really is astounding. The landscaping is spot on. I wouldn't change a thing. I've been running around with this adorable bunny balloon for ages. I feel lucky to be able to play with items I won't even be able to to otherwise--the Japan-only beans especially. You did a wonderful job working on this town, and I'll be visiting it many more times to come.


----------



## Athelwyn (Feb 12, 2017)

TheGreatBrain said:


> I think I spent an hour exploring. Lol.
> 
> The houses are amazing. The town is beautiful. I loved everything, and the new update items  were used perfectly. The secret beach is AWESOME. Just WOW!!!!!
> 
> I look forward to visiting Goblin when it's updated.



Thank you so much for visiting the updated dream, and for staying so long! I'm glad you enjoyed the improvements and the secret beach. 
I'm definitely updating Goblin's dream ASAP! I've made a lot of progress on my newer town of Folsense this weekend, too.

- - - Post Merge - - -



MorningStar said:


> You are a frickin' genius and your dream town is flawless.



WOW. Thank you!!! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



NicoShaytan said:


> This is my favorite dream town so far. Full stop. I LOVED the outfits laid about, and being reminded of Papa Legba was nice. The witch one was fun, and I went with that until I found the circus outfit. Which is the best.
> 
> My favorite house was MURDER HOUSSSSE, which is my favorite season. Tate in the leather suit? In the kitchen? Nice touch. All it needed was a fire poker. (Super loved the puppy too. If only there was a tomato...) Violet's room was perfect. It made me miss them both. I like how you customized the sloppy set with the skull shirt. I noticed the medicine by the bathtub--the drowned nurses?
> 
> ...



Thank you, thank you for all the feedback and kind words! I'm so glad and touched that AHS is your favorite dream town so far, wow! 

The medicine in the bathroom represents Violet's pills--I used to have the tiny bottle of milk in there to look like a bottle of pills, but it just looked like a jar of jam to me. Haha. It could totally represent the nurses, though! LOL that you and your friend jumped at the pig--that's great!

The bath room in the asylum is meant to be the hydrotherapy room, where Lana hid the tape reel under one of the tubs, and where Dr. Thredson made her sit in a chair and look at naked photos (that's what the book is meant to be). How funny that a lucky frog fell out of the tree. I wasn't even thinking of tree items or bees when I updated the dream.

I'm glad you liked the salon. That room is entirely new to this dream update--it used to be a jazz bar to represent Axe Man (though now his axe and sax are in Fiona's room, along with the portrait of them, yes). I much prefer the salon, and it let me include Marie Laveau. I have "Soulful K.K." playing in Fiona's bedroom, because she has no soul. 

I agree with you on the Freak Show house--Elsa's bedroom is my favorite, especially her prosthetic legs, and I wish there were a way to have a stage. (There is a new 'platform' item that might work? I haven't seen it in person yet, so I don't know.) The strange doll is supposed to be Legless Suzi; the three display cases in the freaks' dining hall are Ma Petit's body, and Bette and Dot's heads.  Twisty the Clown's room is my least favorite of all the houses--the only room I'm not happy with, actually. I definitely wanted to represent that scene, but there is no way to make his mask, or have a hat that looks like his hair. I might experiment with your idea of making it Dandy Mott's weird playroom for the twins. Thank you for the suggestions, and for spending so long enjoying AHS, and for such a thorough review! 

p.s. Did you know you can get the throwing beans from Harvey at the campground? If you ever see him feeding the birds, just keep talking to him (use the "Heya, Harv!" option) until he gives you some beans. It might take 10 times or so. Just keep nagging him!

p.p.s. Yes, melon balls! LOL! I laughed so hard when I decided to put those in there.


----------



## NeonxVandal (Feb 12, 2017)

Love your towns! Especially Goblin! Can't wait to see it back up.<3


----------



## Athelwyn (Feb 13, 2017)

NeonxVandal said:


> Love your towns! Especially Goblin! Can't wait to see it back up.<3



Thank you so much!  I hope to have Goblin's new dream address in the next few days!


----------



## NeonxVandal (Feb 13, 2017)

Athelwyn said:


> Thank you so much!  I hope to have Goblin's new dream address in the next few days!



Awesome! & You're very welcome! It really took me back to my childhood and everything was just like the movie! Very well done! :>


----------



## Athelwyn (Feb 13, 2017)

NeonxVandal said:


> Awesome! & You're very welcome! It really took me back to my childhood and everything was just like the movie! Very well done! :>



That's so good to hear! Thank you again.  The new dream will be slightly improved (with new items), but I made sure not to change anything drastically because I'm really sentimental about the movie and my town.


----------



## Jaffacakemunchr (Feb 13, 2017)

oh my god this is my favourite show!! Will deffo be visiting today!


----------



## NicoShaytan (Feb 19, 2017)

Athelwyn said:


> Thank you, thank you for all the feedback and kind words! I'm so glad and touched that AHS is your favorite dream town so far, wow!
> 
> The medicine in the bathroom represents Violet's pills--I used to have the tiny bottle of milk in there to look like a bottle of pills, but it just looked like a jar of jam to me. Haha. It could totally represent the nurses, though! LOL that you and your friend jumped at the pig--that's great!
> 
> ...



Super late reply, oops!! No, I didn't know about the beans!!! I'll definitely have to do that, I see him feeding the birds all the time. Who woulda thought talking to him would actually be useful... thank you!!


----------

